# Xfce und VLC stoppt Musik beim wechsel auf Konsole

## alexander_ro

Hi Mädels ... Jungs ...  :Smile: 

Ich habe gerade zufällig festgestellt das meine Xfce und VLC Installation die Wiedergabe von Musik stoppt wenn ich mit <Alt> + <Ctrl> + <F1> auf eine Konsole wechsle. Mir erscheint das im Zeitalter von Multicore und Gigabyte weise Speicher ein etwas merkwürdiges verhalten. Beim suchen in den VLC Einstellungen konnte ich nichts finden wie man das ändern kann.

Viele Grüße

Alexander

----------

## schmidicom

Klingt für mich so als würde irgend ein Session-Manager die Desktopsession "stilllegen" und wenn es tatsächlich das ist müsste sich dieses Verhalten sicher irgendwo konfigurieren lassen. Der Session-Manager von systemd, also logind, hat seine Konfiguration in "/etc/systemd/logind.conf".

----------

## alexander_ro

Systemd habe ich jetzt nicht auf meinem Rechner mehr OpenRC ...

----------

## schmidicom

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Systemd habe ich jetzt nicht auf meinem Rechner mehr OpenRC ...

 

Stattdessen vielleicht ConsoleKit oder ConsoleKit2?

----------

## alexander_ro

Ja Consolekit 1.2.0 ist auf dem Rechner installiert.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, wenn du dich auf der Konsole mit dem selben User einloggst, mit dem auch dein VLC läuft, dann sollte der Sound weiterlaufen (hier tut es das).

----------

## alexander_ro

Man soll jetzt den Desktop nicht wirklich mit root Rechten benutzen nur um Musik spielen und arbeiten zu können ...  :Sad: 

Ja das stimmt Musik läuft nach dem Login mit dem Desktop User wieder an. Das führt aber den Gedanken von Multiuser und Multitasking schon ein klein wenig ad ab­sur­dum?

----------

## schmidicom

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Ja das stimmt Musik läuft nach dem Login mit dem Desktop User wieder an. Das führt aber den Gedanken von Multiuser und Multitasking schon ein klein wenig ad ab­sur­dum?

 

Finde ich weniger...

Ohne eine echte "Multiseat"-Konfiguration muss ja davon ausgegangen werden das der Desktop-User beim Wechsel auf die Loginmaske eines anderen TTY nicht mehr länger aktiv/anwesend ist. Und in so einem Fall ist es doch auch logisch das alles was dieser Desktop-User los getreten hat erst einmal pausiert wird. Wenn sich dann aber am anderen TTY wieder der gleiche User anmeldet wie am Desktop dann weiß das System das dieser eben doch noch da ist und lässt alles unter dieser UID, inklusive Desktop, weiterlaufen.

Bei einem Remotedesktop-Server passiert ja was ähnliches mit offenen aber inaktiven Sessions, alle Programme in solchen Sessions werden so weit wie möglich angehalten.

----------

## alexander_ro

Das klingt auf den ersten Blick vernünftig. Hat aber den entscheidenden Nachteil das ich dann nicht in der Desktop Umgebung eine Aufwendige Aufgabe im Hintergrund laufen lassen kann während ich als root im Textterminal ein Software weiter Entwickle die ich wegen der Grafikausgabe nicht in der Desktop Umgebung Entwickeln kann. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt brauche ich da wegen Hardware Zugriffen noch root Rechte dazu.

Wegen dem Hinweis auf consolekit habe ich den und polkit entfernt. Mit USE="-consolekit -polkit" dann System aktualisiert. Dabei wurden zwei Sachen die ich leider nicht mehr weiß neu übersetzt. Dann ging das ... also Musik lief weiter auch wenn ich mit <ctrl> + <alt> + <f1> auf die Textkonsole (root) wechsle. Scheint also an einem der beiden zu liegen.

Nach dem Neustart geht aber leider bei dem Xfce der Grafische Login nicht mehr. Wenn ich slim beende kann ich mit startxfce den Desktop wieder starten aber Musik spielen geht dann überhaupt nicht mehr.

<Edit>

Das Logfile weiß auch warum der Sound nicht mehr geht:

```

May 29 17:11:22 alien pulseaudio[7136]: [pulseaudio] module-console-kit.c: GetSessionsForUnixUser() call failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit was no

May 29 17:11:22 alien pulseaudio[7136]: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-console-kit" (argument: ""): initialization failed.

May 29 17:11:22 alien pulseaudio[7136]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Module load failed.

May 29 17:11:22 alien pulseaudio[7136]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Hintergrunddienst konnte nicht initialisiert werden.

May 29 17:11:22 alien pulseaudio[7133]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Start des Hintergrunddienstes fehlgeschlagen.

```

</Edit>

----------

## schmidicom

polkit ist eigentlich nur ein aufgemotztes sudo also wird es ziemlich sicher der Session-Manager consolekit gewesen sein und das ohne den die meisten Dienste und Desktops nicht mehr richtig funktionieren überrascht mich nicht. GNOME und KDE Plasma funktionieren ohne so etwas auch kaum noch, zumindest sind sie für mich dann unbenutzbar.

Das einzige was ich dir raten kann ist einen Weg zu finden consolekit dieses für deinen Fall unerwünschte Verhalten abzugewöhnen oder nach einer anderen alternative zu suchen.

Was ich noch anfügen möchte, der logind von meinen Installationen scheint dieses Verhalten nicht aufzuweisen. Bei systemd wurde das, zugunsten solcher Fälle wie den deinen, womöglich irgendwann mal geändert und consolekit (was ja so weit ich weiß out of Life ist) hat diese Veränderung dann nicht mehr mitbekommen.

EDIT:

Zum Thema Alternative: Vielleicht klappt es ja mit elogind besser.

----------

## Josef.95

@alexander_ro,

als workaround sollte dein gewünschtes Verhalten funktionieren, wenn du deinen User zur "audio" Gruppe mit hinzufügst.

Aber, ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher ob dies gut und richtig ist, wenn man diese Möglichkeit zusammen mit Pulseaudio nutzt.

(habs hier mal getestet - funktioniert)

----------

## mike155

Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen. Ich nutze Systemd/Wayland/Gnome. Ich starte vlc oder audacious und höre Musik. Dann wechsle ich mit Alt-Ctrl-F2 auf eine andere Konsole und melde mich an. Die Musik läuft weiter... Warum sollte sie auch aufhören???

----------

## alexander_ro

Läuft die Musik auch weiter wenn Du an der Textconsole nicht angemeldet bist?

Benutzt Du den gleichen User?

Da Du komplett andere Software benutzt wäre es schon auch denkbar das Dein System sich anders verhält.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Läuft die Musik auch weiter wenn Du an der Textconsole nicht angemeldet bist?

 

Ja. Nach dem Wechsel mit Alt-Ctrl-F2 erscheint zuerst der Login-Prompt. Dann melde ich mich an - unter verschiedenen Usern - mit und ohne Gruppe audio. Ich kann auch einen neuen Weston- oder Gnome-Desktop starten. Dann melde ich mich wieder ab. Die Musik läuft immer weiter - und zwar auch unabhängig davon, ob ich bei audacious und vlc als Audio-Ausgabegerät ALSA oder Pulseaudio gewählt habe.

 *Quote:*   

> Da Du komplett andere Software benutzt wäre es schon auch denkbar das Dein System sich anders verhält.

 

Genau deshalb habe ich meinen Post auch geschrieben - um zu zeigen, wie sich ein anderes System verhält. Und zwar das System, das zusammen mit Systemd und den ganzen neuen Dämons, die eigentlich kein Mensch braucht, entwickelt wurde - also sozusagen das Linux Desktop Referenzsystem  :Wink: 

Ich vermute, dass es sich bei dem Verhalten Deines XFCE-Systems eher um einen Bug, als um ein gewolltes und geplantes Feature handelt...

----------

## mv

Ich habe nicht alles durchgelesen und benutze auch kein consolekit und noch weniger polkit, aber ich vermute es verhält sich so, dass consolekit beim Wechsel auf die Console das Token verliert und polkit daraufhin dem Player nicht mehr die Rechte zum Zugriff auf den Sound gewährt. Vermutlich wird der Player nicht "anhalten" sondern einfach "still" weiterspielen, weil er nichts davon mitkriegt!?

@alexander_ro: Warum machst Du es nicht wie ich und haust den ganzen Müll wie consolekit und polkit raus? consolekit ist überflüssig wie ein Kropf, wenn der Rechner nicht in einem Rechner-Pool steht, an dem sich ständig nicht vertrauenswürdige Benutzer einloggen sollen. Und polkit ist nichts anderes als ein gigantisches Sicherheitrisiko.

```
USE="-consolekit -policykit -udisks -upower"
```

Und wenn Du schon am Aufräumen bist, vielleicht auch noch

```
USE="-acl -avahi -dbus -gnome -ldap -pam -phonon -plasma -usb -zeroconf"
```

Dann noch manuell alle die Programme aus dem world-file entfernen, die von udisks, upower, und ähnlichem Geraffel ohne USE-flags abhängen. (Einträge in /etc/portage/package.mask können helfen, diese Programme zu finden). Ein 

```
emerge -pe @world
```

 sollte kein policykit mehr anzeigen. Anschließend

```
emerge --with-bdeps=y -NaDu @world

emerge --with-bdeps=y -a depclean
```

(Das letzte natürlich nur nach erfolgreichem Durchlauf des vorherigen Kommandos).

----------

## schmidicom

@mv

Du hast noch den Umstieg auf den i3 vergessen zu erwähnen, denn mit so einem Setup dürfte inzwischen sogar der XFCE kein Vergnügen mehr sein. Allein der Umgang mit Wechseldatenträgern mutiert ohne solche Dinge wie udisk in den meisten Desktopumgebungen zur reinsten Folter.

----------

## mv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Du hast noch den Umstieg auf den i3 vergessen zu erwähnen, denn mit so einem Setup dürfte inzwischen sogar der XFCE kein Vergnügen mehr sein.

 

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Thunar läuft hier problemlos mit USE=-udisks, und das ist der einzige Teil von XFCE, der optional den Müll unterstützt.

(Ich benutze zwar fvwm-crystal als windows-manager, weil es mir besser gefällt, aber die meisten desktop-tools sind aus xfce).

 *Quote:*   

> Allein der Umgang mit Wechseldatenträgern mutiert ohne solche Dinge wie udisk in den meisten Desktopumgebungen zur reinsten Folter.

 

Für den Heimrechner tut "mount" und "umount" prima was es soll und mounted/umounted vor allem genau dann, wenn es gewünscht wird und nicht dann, wenn irgendein neunmalkluges Programm es besser als de Benutzer zu wissen glaubt.

Klar braucht man daszu zwei Kommandos, aber das ist keine geistige Hochleistung.

Für die Familie kann man es ggf. in eine GUI verpacken oder pmount einrichten. Beides war hier noch nicht nötig, weil es ja wirklich simpel ist.

Edit: upower habe ich vergessen, denn die xfce-Komponenten, die das optional unterstützen, habe ich nicht installiert. Aber das ist ja ebenfalls i.W. nur ein weiteres Kommando (das bei fvwm-crystal sogar als GUI vorhanden ist; ev. auch in XFCE mit -upwer), und für das man ebenfalls den ganzen sicherheitskritischen Apparat nicht braucht. Ganz im Gegenteil: Ich möchte in der Lage sein, beim Fernwarten den Rechner bei Bedarf herunterzufahren oder neu zu starten ohne aufwändig herumhacken zu müssen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Allein der Umgang mit Wechseldatenträgern mutiert ohne solche Dinge wie udisk in den meisten Desktopumgebungen zur reinsten Folter. 
> 
> Für den Heimrechner tut "mount" und "umount" prima was es soll und mounted/umounted vor allem genau dann, wenn es gewünscht wird und nicht dann, wenn irgendein neunmalkluges Programm es besser als de Benutzer zu wissen glaubt.
> 
> Klar braucht man dazu zwei Kommandos, aber das ist keine geistige Hochleistung.

 

Es geht auch nicht um die Schwierigkeit, zumindest nicht bei den Gentoo-Usern (hoffentlich), aber es passt einfach hinten und vorne nicht in den angedachten Workflow einer echten Desktopumgebung. In einer Desktopumgebung sollte man erwarten können das beim Mausklick auf das USB-Stick-Icon der jeweilige Datenträger automatisch im Hintergrund eingebunden wird, das selbe trifft auch aufs Powermanagement (Bildschirmhelligkeit, Ruhezustand, etc.) zu (vor allem bei Laptops).

All diese Dinge bringen dann natürlich auch entsprechende Abhängigkeiten mit sich, und ich persönlich bin was das angeht inzwischen einfach Pragmatiker. Wenn es eine Installation mit Desktopumgebung sein soll sollte man sich auch mit solchen Dingen wie udisks, upower, dbus, und was eben sonst noch alles dazu kommt schlicht anfreunden.

EDIT:

Klar geht es auch anders, vor langem habe sogar ich selbst mal udisks eine Weile durch eine eher kompliziertere autofs-Konfiguration ersetzt, aber der Zusatzaufwand den das mitbringt ist es im Endeffekt einfach nicht wert. Und da man die Software nicht so benutzt wie die meisten anderen besteht auch bei jedem Update eine erhöhte Gefahr (sie ist ja jetzt schon groß genug) das danach wieder irgendetwas nicht mehr funktioniert.

----------

## mv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Es geht auch nicht um die Schwierigkeit, zumindest nicht bei den Gentoo-Usern (hoffentlich)

 

Der einzige Grund weshalb ich (derzeit noch) bei Gentoo bin ist genau die Möglichkeit, einen sicheren Rechner zu haben.

Wenn ich bereit bin, die Sicherheit gegen Klicki-Bunti einzutauschen, steige ich auf Ubuntu um; da geht alles problemloser.

 *Quote:*   

> aber der Zusatzaufwand den das mitbringt ist es im Endeffekt einfach nicht wert.

 

Man muss genau drei GUI-"Programme" schreiben, wenn man den Familienmitgliedern nicht zutraut, die Kommandos in der Shell einzutippen:

Mount/umountShutdown/reboot/hibernate (o.ä.)Netzwerk-Zeugs

Letzteres ist auf einem Laptop ein echtes Problem, auf einem Desktop i.d.R. nicht. Die anderen DInge sind einmalige Sachen, wenn man es richtig macht.

 *Quote:*   

> besteht auch bei jedem Update eine erhöhte Gefahr [...] das danach wieder irgendetwas nicht mehr funktioniert.

 

Wie viele Updates von autofs/sudo o.ä. gab es? Bei wie vielen davon war ein Ändern der Konfiguration notwendig?

Die von Dir erwähnten Probleme gibt es nur, wenn man die falschen Mittel benutzt hat, das Problem zu lösen, nämlich Programm, bei denen es das Ziel ist, möglichst in jeder Version die Konfiguration möglichst drastisch zu ändern, um Support dafür verkaufen zu können (systemd, polkit u.ä.).

 *Quote:*   

> Und da man die Software nicht so benutzt wie die meisten anderen besteht auch [...] eine erhöhte

 

... Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Standard-Exploits der Skript-Kiddies nicht funktionieren, so dass es schon von daher aufwändiger ist, den Rechner in ein Botnetz einzuspannen o.ä. Natürlich sollte diese "Security by Obscurity" nicht die einzige Sicherheitsmaßnahme bleiben, aber für den Hausgebrauch ist das schon ein guter Anfang.

----------

## alexander_ro

Ja das stimmt der Player läuft weiter das war mir noch nicht aufgefallen.

consolekit und polkit habe ich schon mal testweise entfernt. Wie weiter oben beschrieben. Jetzt geht aber der grafische Login nicht mehr das ist glaube ich das Programm was auf den Namen slim hört. Der elogind hat daran auch nicht wirklich was geändert. Wenn man den slim beendet kann man den xfce wieder mit startxfce starten.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich vermute, dass es sich bei dem Verhalten Deines XFCE-Systems eher um einen Bug, als um ein gewolltes und geplantes Feature handelt...

 

So wie es bisher aussieht hat es nichts mit dem Xfce zu tun. Sondern ist ein Bug von consolekit und polkit die wenn ich mich nicht täusche aus der gleichen Schmiede stammen wie Dein systemd ...

 *Quote:*   

> also sozusagen das Linux Desktop Referenzsystem

 

Ich bin aber kein Referenz User sondern recht individuell ... systemd war schlicht inkompatibel mit anderen CPU Architekturen und daher nicht zu gebrauchen. Angeblich kann er ja heute auch andere Architekturen aber ohne Not werde ich nicht Zahlreiche System umstellen.

----------

## mv

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Jetzt geht aber der grafische Login nicht mehr das ist glaube ich das Programm was auf den Namen slim hört.

 

Ich benutze slim[-branding -consolekit -pam] ohne Probleme (im Gegensatz zu sddm, der bei einigen meiner Rechner einfach nicht in den graphischen Modus umschaltet).

Mit /etc/init.d/xdm stop und späterem /etc/init.d/xdm start (von der Konsole aus) tut sich nichts bei Dir? Sagt vielleicht 

```
cat /var/log/slim.log*
```

 irgendwas?

----------

## alexander_ro

Der sagt: "failed to execute login command" die Meldung zeigt er kurz im Grafikmodus an und wechselt dann wieder zur Login Eingabe.

<Edit>

Sorry vergessen zum schreiben ... im Log schreibt er:

```
slim: waiting for X server to begin accepting connections.
```

</Edit>Last edited by alexander_ro on Wed May 30, 2018 10:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

 *mv wrote:*   

> Die von Dir erwähnten Probleme gibt es nur, wenn man die falschen Mittel benutzt hat, das Problem zu lösen, nämlich Programm, bei denen es das Ziel ist, möglichst in jeder Version die Konfiguration möglichst drastisch zu ändern, um Support dafür verkaufen zu können (systemd, polkit u.ä.)...

 

Sorry, aber das sind jetzt einfach nur noch ziemlich dreiste Lügenmärchen.

Die Entwickler von systemd (das sind nämlich mehrere und nicht nur einer) geben sich verdammt große mühe inkompatiblen Änderungen zu vermeiden und bis jetzt ist ihnen das meiner Erfahrung nach um einiges besser gelungen als den Entwickler sämtlicher alternativen init-Systemen. Und auch polkit hatte, so weit ich das herausfinden konnte, bis jetzt keine einzige inkompatible Änderung welche einen erhöhten Supportaufwand verursacht hätte. Genauso wenig gefährdet irgendetwas davon die Sicherheit mehr oder weniger als die alternativen oder lässt Schadware machen was sie will, was die Sicherheit gefährdet ist die Art wie es bei der einen oder anderen Distribution vorkonfiguriert verteilt wird aber so etwas könnte genauso gut auch mit su/sudo passieren.

So viel dazu, für mich ist diese Diskussion jetzt beendet.

----------

## mv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Die Entwickler von systemd [...] geben sich verdammt große mühe inkompatiblen Änderungen zu vermeiden

 

Nein, tun sie nicht, und das schreiben sie irgendwo auch ausdrücklich auf „ihren“ Seiten (freedesktop.org o.ä. - ich habe kein Interesse, das jetzt herauszusuchen): Sobald irgendein neues Feature kommt, das eine Konfigurationsänderung plausibel erscheinen lässt, scheren sie sich nicht das Geringste um Kompatibilität. Ich habe die system-units meiner Projekte schon Dutzende mal umschreiben müssen. Und systemd gibt es nun wirklich noch nicht lange.

udev war früher ebenso ein Fall gewesen: Bei jeder neuen Version hatte man damit rechnen müssen, dass die alte Konfiguration nicht mehr ging. Erst seit es eudev gibt, hat sich glücklicherweise auch das udev aus systemd nicht mehr massiv geändert. Ob das Zufall ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> um einiges besser gelungen als den Entwickler sämtlicher alternativen init-Systemen.

 

Die einzige Änderung die ich jemals an openrc-Files im Nachhinein vornehmen musste, war die Änderung der ersten Zeile (aufgrund einer festgestellten Namenskollision mit einem anderen Projekt), und diese Änderug war sehr umstritten.

 *Quote:*   

> So viel dazu, für mich ist diese Diskussion jetzt beendet.

 

++

So etwas ist immer fruchtlos, und in dem Thread hier geht es um etwas anderes.

----------

## mv

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Der sagt: "failed to execute login command"

 

Das "login_cmd" sollte in der /etc/slim.conf definiert sein. Bei mir zeigt das auf ein eigenes Skript, dem %session übergeben wird.

Das Skript sourced bei mir i.W. /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/* und endet mit exec "$1" (mit einigen Fallbacks, falls "$1" nicht übergeben wird).

Das sollte bei Dir ähnlich aussehen. Vielleicht kannst Du in dem Skript den Inhalt der Parameter mal in eine Datei schreiben 

```
printf '%s\n' "$@" >|/tmp/login-command-arguments
```

----------

## alexander_ro

Aus der Datei /etc/slim.conf

```
login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc startxfce4
```

Das Kommando von Dir gibt nur eine Leere Datei aus. Ich hatte es in die .xinitrc kopiert.

----------

## mv

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc startxfce4
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist seltsam: Bei obigem Aufruf hätte dort "startxfce4" stehen müssen. Versuch mal, in die .xinitrc direkt "exec startxfce4" hineinzuschreiben (am besten nicht zu spät, auch wenn dann vielleicht noch nicht alle environment-Variablen initialisiert sind).

----------

## alexander_ro

Das steht da eigentlich schon in der ~/.xinitrc:

```
exec startxfce4 --with-ck-launch
```

Das ist auch die einzige Zeile die in der Datei steht.

<Edit>

Das macht zwar so nicht viel Sinn aber die Fehlermeldung ist doch interessant. Ich weiß nur nicht genau wie ich das ändern kann das der consolekit erwartet.

```
alex@alien ~ $ . ~/.xinitrc 

/usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :1.0

No protocol specified

xrdb: Resource temporarily unavailable

xrdb: Can't open display ':1.0'

You have tried to start Xfce with consolekit support, but

ck-launch-session is not installed.

Aborted startup...
```

</Edit>

<Nochmal Edit>

Wenn man den Parameter "--with-ck-launch" entfernt kann ich mich wieder normal am Grafischen Login anmelden.

Wenn ich mit:

```
emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world
```

das System aktualisieren möchte versucht der wieder polkit und consolekit zu installieren ...  :Sad: 

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/pambase-20150213-r1  USE="-elogind*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-process/procps-3.3.15-r1  USE="-elogind*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.10.24  USE="-elogind*" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-0.113-r4  USE="gtk introspection nls pam -elogind -examples -jit -kde (-selinux) -systemd {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/consolekit-1.2.0  USE="acl pam policykit udev -cgroups -debug -doc -evdev -pm-utils (-selinux) {-test}" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udisks-2.7.4-r1  USE="-elogind*" 

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.32.2  USE="-elogind*" 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by sys-auth/polkit-0.113-r4::gentoo[-systemd,-elogind]

# required by sys-fs/udisks-2.7.4-r1::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gvfs-1.32.2::gentoo[udisks]

# required by xfce-base/thunar-1.6.14::gentoo[udisks]

# required by xfce-extra/tumbler-0.2.0::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=sys-auth/consolekit-1.2.0 policykit

```

</Nochmal Edit>

----------

## mv

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Das steht da eigentlich schon in der ~/.xinitrc:
> 
> ```
> exec startxfce4 --with-ck-launch
> ```
> ...

 

Ach so: "ck" steht hier für consolekit. Kein Wunder, dass er das nicht mag: Du hast ja gerade den Support für consolekit (-consolekit -elogind) ausgebaut.

 *Quote:*   

> # required by xfce-base/thunar-1.6.14::gentoo[udisks]

 

Offensichtlich ist USE=udisks bei thunar noch aktiv. Vielleicht in der /etc/portage/package.use gesetzt?

----------

## alexander_ro

Irgendwie will der nicht so wie er soll ...

USE-Flag:

```
-consolekit -policykit -udisks -upower -elogind
```

```

emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.12.1-r1  USE="-upower*" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-0.113-r4  USE="gtk introspection nls pam -elogind -examples -jit -kde (-selinux) -systemd {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/consolekit-1.2.0  USE="acl pam policykit udev -cgroups -debug -doc -evdev -pm-utils (-selinux) {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udisks-2.7.4-r1  USE="acl gptfdisk introspection nls -cryptsetup -debug -elogind -lvm (-selinux) -systemd" 

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.32.2  USE="udisks*" 

[ebuild   R    ] xfce-base/thunar-1.6.14  USE="udisks*" 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by sys-auth/polkit-0.113-r4::gentoo[-systemd,-elogind]

# required by gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105-r1::gentoo

>=sys-auth/consolekit-1.2.0 policykit

# required by xfce-base/thunar-1.6.14::gentoo[udisks]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=gnome-base/gvfs-1.32.2 udisks

# required by xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.8.1-r1::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=xfce-base/thunar-1.6.14 udisks

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] no

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=gnome-base/gvfs-1.18.3[udisks,udev]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- gnome-base/gvfs-1.32.1-r1::gentoo (Change USE: +udisks)

(dependency required by "xfce-base/thunar-1.6.14::gentoo[udisks]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.8.1-r1::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

Ich habe schon mal versucht die Pakete einzeln neu zu übersetzen. Aber das hat auch nicht wirklich was gebracht. Irgendwie sieht das so aus als ob sich die Pakete gegenseitig benötigen.

----------

## mv

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> (dependency required by "xfce-base/thunar-1.6.14::gentoo[udisks]" [ebuild])
> 
> (dependency required by "xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.8.1-r1::gentoo" [installed])

 

thunar-volman hat eine USE-dependency thunar[udisks]. Das wirst Du ohne udisks wohl nicht nutzen können. Den Grund dafür verstehe ich allerdings nicht. Könnte auch ein Bug im Ebuild zu sein, oder eines von thunar-volman oder thunar[-udisks] ist grottig implementiert. Experimentell kannst Du es ja mal im lokalen Overlay ohne die Abhängigkeit versuchen (ich wäre allerdings nicht optimistisch, dass das klappt).

----------

## alexander_ro

Den Thunar kann ich aber nicht einfach entfernen weil davon der xfce abhängt.

```

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: xfce-base/thunar-1.6.14

 *  - /usr/lib64/libthunarx-2.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib64/libthunarx-2.so.0.0.0

 *      used by /usr/bin/xfdesktop (xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.12.4)

```

----------

## mv

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Den Thunar kann ich aber nicht einfach entfernen

 

thunar-volman ist das Problem, nicht thunar.

(Genauer: Die Abhängigkeit >=xfce-base/thunar-1.6[udisks] von thunar-volman ist das Problem, die eben nicht erlaubt, dass Du thunar mit USE=-udisks installierst).

----------

## alexander_ro

Den thunar-volman kann man aber auch nicht wirklich weg lassen. Zumindest ging das bei mir nicht mehr richtig. Gibt aber scheinbar danach immer noch Abhängigkeiten die nicht erfüllt sind. Ich habe das jetzt mal wieder in den Ausgangszustand gebracht. Ich nutze die Zeit lieber um an meiner Software zu bauen als an so veralteten Desktop Zeug herumzuflicken. Zumindest finde ich die nicht mehr Zeitgemäß das gilt für alle nicht nur den xfce. Das Problem habe ich jetzt mit dem Vorschlag gelöst das ich den User in die Audio Gruppe Eintrage.

Lustig ist was ich noch gar nicht wusste das man den Desktop zweimal unter verschiedenen Usern starten und benutzen kann. Das habe ich bei dem Experimentieren versehentlich gemacht und es ging tatsächlich. Also könnte ich mit dem Normalem User arbeiten und den VLC unter einer Desktop Instanz die als root läuft starten. Dann würde er nach dem Login auf der Textkonsole auch weiter Spielen. Ja ja ... ich weiß nicht gerade Green-IT verschwendet doch beträchtliche Ressourcen und ist im Akku Betrieb nicht zu empfehlen ... aber es geht ...  :Smile: 

----------

## mv

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Den thunar-volman kann man aber auch nicht wirklich weg lassen.Zumindest ging das bei mir nicht mehr richtig.

 

Was geht dann nicht mehr?

Aber wenn Du jetzt sowieso eine andere Lösung gewählt hast, kannst Du die Frage auch gerne ignorieren.

----------

## alexander_ro

Der VLC konnte keine DVD mehr abspielen. Ich vermute mal da es mir nach dem entfernen von dem thunar-volman aufgefallen ist. Ist aber gut möglich das es an irgendeinem Paket lag das ich davor entfernt habe. Der hat immer noch die ganzen nicht erwünschten Paket wieder neu installieren wollen. Ich wollte dann nicht dauernd weiter Pakete entfernen von denen ich nicht mal genau sagen konnte was die überhaupt für Funktionen erfüllen. Weil wenn dann irgendetwas das ich selten brauche nicht mehr geht weiß ich nicht mehr was dafür verantwortlich ist. Das müsste man mal wenn nicht mit einem eigenen Rechner dann zumindest mit einer eigenen Installation machen bei der es egal ist ob die geht oder nicht. Da habe ich aber gerade nicht genug Platz auf der Platte.

Außerdem wollte ich lieber die viele Zeit die das kostet daran weiter machen: https://git.hts-software.de/cgit.cgi/Athena-Grafik/tree/

Das kann bisher aber nur mit FreeType und OpenGL Texte ausgeben.

----------

## mv

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Der VLC konnte keine DVD mehr abspielen.

 

VLC nutze ich nicht, Aber zufälligerweise kam das gleiche Problem gerade heute in der englischspachigen Gruppe auf. Es könnte also ein zufälliges Aufeinandertreffen sein.

----------

## alexander_ro

Seit ich jetzt erst mal wieder alles installiert habe geht auch der VLC und spielt DVD wieder. Ich weiß nicht ganz genau was das war. So genau habe ich das dann nicht mehr untersucht.

<Edit>

Das Problem von Deinem Link habe ich mal gelesen so weit ich es mit meinem nicht wirklich vorhandenen Englisch Kenntnissen konnte. Das USE=vcd habe ich auch nicht geht bei mir aber trotzdem. Könnte jetzt natürlich sein das ich es wegen der entfernten Pakete dann gebraucht hätte. Wenn mir mal langweilig sein sollte probiere ich das nochmal aus ...  :Smile: 

Danke allen für die viele Hilfe ...  :Smile: 

</Edit>

----------

